# Can't play movies in Itunes?



## RamistThomist (Jun 23, 2015)

I have an ipod touch and it isn't letting me upload movies (say, The Hobbit) from my hard drive into the playlist. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 23, 2015)

You didn't give much detail, so some simple things.

1) Import the movie(s) into iTunes
2) With the iTouch connected, select it and movies to select copying movies to it. (There are two options here to either load all movies or to load selected movies.)


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 23, 2015)

jfschultz said:


> You didn't give much detail, so some simple things.
> 
> 1) Import the movie(s) into iTunes
> 2) With the iTouch connected, select it and movies to select copying movies to it. (There are two options here to either load all movies or to load selected movies.)



I try to import movies by dragging them from my movie folder on my desktop to the selected playlist. When I try to do that, It has that circle with a red crossbar, meaning it won't let that action.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 23, 2015)

Is the movie in an Apple Format? I believe that is what you need to do first. I had a few Reformed and Psalm singing videos I put on my Ipad when I had it. http://www.avs4you.com/guides/convert-video-MP4-format.aspx

I am not endorsing the above converter necessarily but it is one of many. I can't remember which one I used on my PC.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 23, 2015)

It's in .avi format


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 24, 2015)

It probably needs to be in an mp4 format. I have done conversions with Handbrake before, but I don't know if it will do .avi.


----------



## littlepeople (Jun 24, 2015)

apple store


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 24, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> I have an ipod touch and it isn't letting me upload movies (say, The Hobbit) from my hard drive into the playlist. Has anyone else had this problem?



I think it is a sign that you should give up movies and devote yourself to the study of philosophy.


----------

